# احقر الاصدقاء



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

فهل صادفة في حياتك مثل هذه النوعيات من الاصدقاء؟​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2012)

*صادفة الاسوء من كده مع الاسف ابتديت اشك فى معدن الناس تقريبا كده لما تلاقى صديق او صديقه اعتبرى نفسك انك وجدتى كنز ثمين..... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

كلامك صح جدا

ربنا يفرحك ونورتي الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2012)

ابنتى الجميلة/ روزى
 هذه الانواع من الاصدقاء كثيرة جدا واكتر من الهم على القلب هم اعداء وليس اصدقاء


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

تمام يا استاذي

ربنا يبعدهم عن الجميع

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

قابلني وكان يوم اسود ههههههه
ميرسي كتيييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه معلش يا قمر

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------

